# Swordtails and Platys?



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

my tank is dying because of the weird poison water conditioner... but i was wondering once this crisis is over if swordtails and platys could breed together??? i saw some really BEAUTIFUL swordtails at Live Aquaria (one was 60 dollars :O ) and i asked egorise if that's how they got the high-fin platys because they are also really really pretty


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are in the same genus and do interbreed. Many domestic strains are hybrids. But there are really pretty wild swordtails and platies also.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

PhsychoFish said:


> my tank is dying because of the weird poison water conditioner... but i was wondering once this crisis is over if swordtails and platys could breed together??? i saw some really BEAUTIFUL swordtails at Live Aquaria (one was 60 dollars :O ) and i asked egorise if that's how they got the high-fin platys because they are also really really pretty


I have had swordtails breed with platys, but the babys might not be able to mate...


----------

